# Earth from the Air - in Leeds



## Barking_Mad (Oct 3, 2005)

Anyone in and around Leeds should head on down to Millenium Square and see the Earth from the Air photography exhibition. Some massive prints of some excellent photographs of planet earth and its people. Not sure when it leaves, but its well worth a look.

Earth from the Air www.earthfromtheair.com


----------



## tangentlama (Oct 3, 2005)

this exhibition is brilliant!

i saw it when it was outside the Natural History Museum, in London. 

i'm really glad Leeds can see this!


----------



## joustmaster (Oct 3, 2005)

yeah it is good. 
go see it


----------



## Belushi (Oct 3, 2005)

Its excellent, I saw it a number of times when it was outside the Natural History Museum (I used to go there for my lunch).


----------

